# Jumeirah Village Circle



## kengoggin900

Hi ladies and gents,

I moved into Jumeirah Village Circle about five months ago, fully aware that the neighbourhood was a large construction site/ghost town. I have noticed that construction has really picked up in the last two months especially on the infrastructure side and am just curious if anybody knows a website I can check out for updates. Some projects are clearly not going to see any life put into them this decade, but others have work happening around the clock. 

Also, the street lights in the entire area have been out for about two months, does anybody know whats going on with them?

Thanks!


----------



## sabeenmansoor

Hi there,
I moved to jumeirah village triangle nearly a year ago in a villa.... It was scary as there was nearly no neighbor and no community no shops nothing and as my husband travels a lot I used to get scared a lot ..... We made a decision to leave the contract and deposit and shifted another place in business bay where we are happy ....I suggest that u should move out as soon as possible as the area is not safe at all for families and once somebody followed my car and we called the police. Even police were surprised and said that this is not a safe place! That's my only advise to you but if you like that ghost town that wait patiently in few years that area will be a little developed!


----------



## ibkiss

kengoggin900 said:


> Hi ladies and gents,
> 
> I moved into Jumeirah Village Circle about five months ago, fully aware that the neighbourhood was a large construction site/ghost town. I have noticed that construction has really picked up in the last two months especially on the infrastructure side and am just curious if anybody knows a website I can check out for updates. Some projects are clearly not going to see any life put into them this decade, but others have work happening around the clock.
> 
> Also, the street lights in the entire area have been out for about two months, does anybody know whats going on with them?
> 
> Thanks!


where in jumeirah village circle do u live ,as I also live in the same area !


----------



## sabeenmansoor

I have shifted out from there and now I am in business bay


----------



## ibkiss

sabeenmansoor said:


> I have shifted out from there and now I am in business bay


How much rent were u paying at JVT & how many b/ds. ?


----------



## Dastardly

sabeenmansoor said:


> I suggest that u should move out as soon as possible as the area is not safe at all for families and once somebody followed my car and we called the police. Even police were surprised and said that this is not a safe place! That's my only advise to you but if you like that ghost town that wait patiently in few years that area will be a little developed!


Thanks for the info. , i was considering to rent a villa there which is close to the springs end, thought part of the JVT has been already well established & other areas still under construction with even more projects to be started soon! do you have the same view for all the parts of that neighbourhood ?


----------



## md000

JVC is my home as well.

My favorite this week: new roundabouts. 5 inches tall - no lights around them - on streets that previously didn't have them. I'm waiting to bottom out my car on a roundabout.

Oh...and the random blocking of roads. Every day, I have to traverse new sections because roads are blocked (unless I "accidentally" move the barriers with my suv).

-md000/Mike


----------



## sabeenmansoor

We were paying 95000 dhms (single cheque) for two bedroom villa it was on 7000 sq ft. Actually what really happened was that we contacted a estate agent via classifieds and saw this on Friday. He assured as that there is still construction going on and it will be completed by end of year 2011. So we got satisified he even told us that there was a spinneys and play area for kids in district 1 and it's full  there was no such district and we fell to this fraud or scam. Anyways from April till january it was awful there were no grocery stores etc and no gaurds and street lights used to be off when nakheel couldn't pay the bill it was hopeless in evening I couldn't even see anyone out of my villa and got depressed so thankfully we moved out from there the landlord didn't bother to give us our deposit or the remaining amount but now atleast my life is back to normal and even Dubai mall is two minutes drive and I can get groceries on phone my sons school is 7 minutes far from my apartment so I feel very happy and thankful to God (mashallah)


----------



## ibkiss

sabeen .... glad to know that ... happy for you ........ By the way ,how are the rentals in business bay ?


----------



## smyr

ya was wondering about the rents in Business Bay as well. Is this kind of a scare scenario the same in JLT as well ,??


----------



## sabeenmansoor

Hi once again  I don't know anything about jlt.... But here the rents depend upon which tower/ building it is ... Like we are paying 102000 for 3 bedroom apt and it's spacious and one of my neighbor has two bedroom she's paying 70000 .....


----------



## ibkiss

That way way expensive as compared to JVC ... I live in a 4 bed T/H !


----------



## Felixtoo2

But isn't your 4 bed is in the middle of a building site?


----------



## sabeenmansoor

Yeah as far as jvt there were no shops nothing and construction was abandoned....


----------



## Ogri750

I live in JVC too and to be honest, I am trying to get my head round the statement that it is a dangerous place to live.

Sure, it is a building site, yep the lights haven't worked for a while, roundabouts galore popping up, roads blocked/changing, construction vehicles early in the morning. It doesn't make my life a misery.

I get in, close the door and I am in my own space. I really am not too bothered what the oustside is like. Saying that, I am looking forward to the exit to and from the Al Barsha road opening. Will be dead handy for me


----------



## shedxb

*Updates for JV.*

Hi. I've looked on Nakheels website and when you click on JV it is constantly showing 'we are updating this page'.

We have just signed contract for 2br villa.

I've have been to JV almost every day sorting stuff out 
((((((( (or NOT SORTING OUT re: estate agents  )))))))))))))))
and every time I am impressed with the speed of work on the project.

They are now starting to plant palm trees on the main road.
I was chatting with an agent for another estate agency today and he said that when all the landscaping is complete the prices will rocket because it will be so much better than the Springs.

Has anyone else had problems with getting repairs done????

If anyone wants advice on what estate agent NOT to use, p.m me.


----------



## ibkiss

shedxb said:


> Hi. I've looked on Nakheels website and when you click on JV it is constantly showing 'we are updating this page'.
> 
> We have just signed contract for 2br villa.
> 
> I've have been to JV almost every day sorting stuff out
> ((((((( (or NOT SORTING OUT re: estate agents  )))))))))))))))
> and every time I am impressed with the speed of work on the project.
> 
> They are now starting to plant palm trees on the main road.
> I was chatting with an agent for another estate agency today and he said that when all the landscaping is complete the prices will rocket because it will be so much better than the Springs.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with getting repairs done????
> 
> If anyone wants advice on what estate agent NOT to use, p.m me.


which JV ?


----------



## ibkiss

Felixtoo2 said:


> But isn't your 4 bed is in the middle of a building site?


Life is not a bed of roses


----------



## shedxb

*Which JV ??*



ibkiss said:


> which JV ?


It's been called JV Triangle by the agents,, but looking at the map and seeing the new build's developing over the way,, I think it will be Circle!
So for now I'm just calling it JV 

Have you got a clue??


----------



## ibkiss

shedxb said:


> It's been called JV Triangle by the agents,, but looking at the map and seeing the new build's developing over the way,, I think it will be Circle!
> So for now I'm just calling it JV
> 
> Have you got a clue??


If the agents say its the triangle ,then it must be ... or better still ,if its next to Springs 8 ,its definitely the triangle & the circle's then on the opposite road !!


----------



## shedxb

ibkiss said:


> If the agents say its the triangle ,then it must be ... or better still ,if its next to Springs 8 ,its definitely the triangle & the circle's then on the opposite road !!


Thank you for trying to explain that to me,,, but I don't know where Springs 8 is.

When you drive into JV from the Emirates Road entrance and you come to the little island with the security hut, the part we are moving to is on the right.

Can you confirm from that description?? Thank you so much.


----------



## ibkiss

shedxb said:


> Thank you for trying to explain that to me,,, but I don't know where Springs 8 is.
> 
> When you drive into JV from the Emirates Road entrance and you come to the little island with the security hut, the part we are moving to is on the right.
> 
> Can you confirm from that description?? Thank you so much.


Island ? which island ???

Is there an Eppco petrol pump before the Emirates Road entrance ???


----------



## shedxb

ibkiss said:


> Island ? which island ???
> 
> Is there an Eppco petrol pump before the Emirates Road entrance ???


There is an ENCO station just before it.
I think that entrance is called Gate 2


----------



## ibkiss

shedxb said:


> There is an ENCO station just before it.
> I think that entrance is called Gate 2


That is the Triangle ... or JVT 
For the circle ,you will have to go right from the roundabout that is before ENOC ... guess they are building a flyover which will make things a lot easy !


----------



## shedxb

Thank you for your reply.

JV must be HUGE then!


----------



## ibkiss

You're welcome ... but JV is divided into 2 parts !


----------



## nl0808

*Jvc*

HI All,

also considering to move to JVC (close to marbella) how is that area? We are looking at the La Casa 3bed town houses:

- any issues with getting in and out of the area?
- is the noise of the construction an issue?
- whats it all about the pest infection issue, is this a gossip or do ppl have issues with rats and snakes?
- safety wise? i read about street lights not working? Still need to check the area in the eve but any issues there?

Thanks for your feedback guys


----------



## Ogri750

nl0808 said:


> HI All,
> 
> also considering to move to JVC (close to marbella) how is that area? We are looking at the La Casa 3bed town houses:
> 
> - any issues with getting in and out of the area? No problems at all from either gate 8 or 10
> - is the noise of the construction an issue? Never affected us
> - whats it all about the pest infection issue, is this a gossip or do ppl have issues with rats and snakes? Not heard of any of my neighbours having problems
> safety wise? i read about street lights not working? Still need to check the area in the eve but any issues there? Safe as it can be, but the street lights are not working yet
> 
> Thanks for your feedback guys


Hope that helps. Btw, I live in one of the Mirabellas


----------



## nl0808

Thnx


----------



## PsyRead

*Any recent updates*

Hello,

After 1 year, i am opening this thread to ask what is the recent status of the JUMERIAH VILLAGE CIRCLE? Is street lights on. Is it worth living...?

Any building that you think is worthy to rent an apartment.
I see there are quite a few buildings.

Thanks
Salman


----------



## kirlywurly

I'd like to know too if anyone has any info


----------



## m1key

It is still very much a building site and will be for a long time yet. If you p,an to live here you will need a car. There is no public transport and taxis are difficult to come by as they find it difficult to find buildings.


----------



## new2UAE

*Jvc*

Hi all, I am hoping to move to JVC in a few weeks, could u tell me the areas I need to look at that have a shared pool, is there a lot of construction going on now, are there parks, how do u find the area? thank you for your help!


----------



## noel.manhattan

*JVC in April 2013*

I have lived in JVC for 1 year now. There have been substantial developments in the last 1 year. For one, the street lights are operational so it doesn't look like a ghost town in the evenings. 2 supermarkets that I am aware of, All Day supermarket and Jyothis supermarket. A clinic, Karama Medical Centre. Quite a few groceries, laundries, gents and ladies salons and surprisingly enough, a flower shop as well which also does landscaping. Some restaurants and cafes have popped up and the food is good and reasonably priced. Many restaurants from Barsha deliver to JVC for a minimum order as little as AED 40.
The place is nice in the evenings to go for walks, No traffic and although the place is under construction, there is no disturbance caused, at least I never faced a problem. And yes, the community is pet friendly, I see many people walking their dogs in the evenings. It’s a nice place if you like to relax in a quiet neighborhood after a long days work.

Many buildings have been handed over and quite a few are all ready for handover in the coming months namely the 523 villas are completed by Nakheel, Seasons community buildings are almost handed over. A few 100 palm trees have been planted in certain areas and the end result is a park with jogging tracks which would take a few months though (Hope the plan materializes). The sand piles around JVC are in the process of being flattened. I am assuming this would finally result in opening up entrances to JCV from either emirates road or the hesa street opposite JSS school. Right now there are 2 entrances, gate 8 and 10 both on Al Khail road. I know for a fact that rentals have appreciated for apartments by 25% so the community is slowly coming to life. the only negatives are the entrances are limited to Al Khail Road. Nakheel is in the process of awarding contracts for pavements and has also invited tenders for construction of 90 villas.

After the completion of Al Khail Road, it’s a traffic, signal and salik free drive to Dubai Mall. Takes me 12 - 15 mins approx to get there. (i.e. abiding by all traffic rules of course.)

An interesting article to read is on the national website. search for Jumeirah village circle and you should be able to find it. It’s worth a read. Unfortunately I can’t post links here as I am not yet an active member.

Alternatively just type "Jumeirah Village Circle the national" in Google and the first link is the one you are looking for.


----------



## comfyworld

*Nursery/Preschool*

Dear forum 

Hey you all...if a nursery/preschool for toddlers comes up in JVC (Jumeirah Village Circle) will it get a good footfall?? We are looking into opening one in this area so kindly suggest the better ground reality of the place.

You say YES n we are coming up there. 

Feedbacks please!!!!


----------



## Bigo

ok. i think when it comes to JVC i might be the expert if you allow me  ... been living there since 2009 when the first project opened got a 3 BR villa for 75K back in the day was a good deal. now iam still in JVC 4 br 98K but will be kicked out next year got my notice already because the owner claiming he is selling the property. most likely not but the rent is going up now its going till 125K my place Sandoval Garden. which is too much for this area..but the problem its still more affordable interms of space vs price. other areas are so tiny with 150K. dont know what will happen till next june but so far we are moving out. all brokers are pushing so hard to move people in there claiming that it will boom , construction is happening yes but how long it will take no body knows. All what i know now that prices are going redicollusly high to a level that iam sure we will have a quick free fall and very soon. JVT is going for 135K now !!! which is crazy. iam safe another 11 months will worry about it later.


----------



## Gldl

sabeenmansoor said:


> Hi there,
> I moved to jumeirah village triangle nearly a year ago in a villa.... It was scary as there was nearly no neighbor and no community no shops nothing and as my husband travels a lot I used to get scared a lot ..... We made a decision to leave the contract and deposit and shifted another place in business bay where we are happy ....I suggest that u should move out as soon as possible as the area is not safe at all for families and once somebody followed my car and we called the police. Even police were surprised and said that this is not a safe place! That's my only advise to you but if you like that ghost town that wait patiently in few years that area will be a little developed!



I think the above is the most dramatic, and offensive reply!
I live in Jumeriah Village Circle, moved from Triangle, and i used to walk my dogs ALONE at night in JVT, I continue to do so in JVC, the neighbours are LOVELY, there is ALWAyS people about, there are LOTS OF NEIGHBOURS, and LOADS of shops that also deliver.
If a grown woman cannot be alone in your house, i fell that is your own insecurities not your area.
THE AREA IS MORE THAN SAFE FOR YM FAMILY AND MY 5 MONTH OLD SON!
I see LOADS of elderly walking at night, alone... and its not a ghost town. 

Ridiculous response.... 

it is up and coming but a GORGEOUS area, with amazing people, soon to be amazing facilities, met great people and GREAT neighbours and have a GREAT mum and baby group with a GREAT dog and fitness walking group!


----------



## Gldl

Bigo said:


> ok. i think when it comes to JVC i might be the expert if you allow me  ... been living there since 2009 when the first project opened got a 3 BR villa for 75K back in the day was a good deal. now iam still in JVC 4 br 98K but will be kicked out next year got my notice already because the owner claiming he is selling the property. most likely not but the rent is going up now its going till 125K my place Sandoval Garden. which is too much for this area..but the problem its still more affordable interms of space vs price. other areas are so tiny with 150K. dont know what will happen till next june but so far we are moving out. all brokers are pushing so hard to move people in there claiming that it will boom , construction is happening yes but how long it will take no body knows. All what i know now that prices are going redicollusly high to a level that iam sure we will have a quick free fall and very soon. JVT is going for 135K now !!! which is crazy. iam safe another 11 months will worry about it later.


hey bigo, been here since 09 aswell, and LOVE it, its up and coming, people are working hard to better the area, great neighbours, and FAB value for money, not to mention space and size price ratio is amazing.relaxed area with limited stress and traffic etc. and soon the price increase will be going up.


----------



## PsyRead

Gldl said:


> I think the above is the most dramatic, and offensive reply!
> 
> ....
> 
> it is up and coming but a GORGEOUS area, with amazing people, soon to be amazing facilities, met great people and GREAT neighbours and have a GREAT mum and baby group with a GREAT dog and fitness walking group!


I think that Bigo's reply is very very outdated. At that time of her reply there were no traffic lights in JVT and JVC. Now both are well lit and have several shops (especially JVC) with excellent community and neighbours and facilities and few restaurants and several home delivery options.

I myself live there with my wife and it is really a lovely place. We love it very much. Plus Emirates Gardens is a lovely building with a really great garden on roof top.


----------



## harkybella

I tried to go up and have a look at JVC. But couldn't work out how to get into it. What's the best route?


----------



## PsyRead

harkybella said:


> I tried to go up and have a look at JVC. But couldn't work out how to get into it. What's the best route?


I dont know from where you are coming so i will just advise general.

On emirates road heading towards Abu Dhabi.
You will see an exit on RIGHT HAND for HESSA street. Leave it and continue straight. Immediately after you will see the another exit for AL KHAIL road. Take it.
Keep right and once you are on AL KHAIL road you will see JUMERIAH VILLAGE ST 1. Take it.... Hurrah you are in JVC


----------



## harkybella

Ok thanks. Coming from jumeriah park but that's ok I should work that out. 
Do you live there? If so, how do u find it?
Thanks


----------



## YoungOneDXB

Before you do any rentals in JVC have a look at the latest 7DAYS article...See my post under the ultimate guide to renting in Dubai


----------



## Stimpy1973

im in Jvc been here 4 months or more not far from Summer Seasons, we got a new restaurant opened near the supermarket, it aint so bad just its hard to get a taxi to anywhere


----------



## Mitchellsmom

With the prices sky rocketing….I think a lot of people will be moving to JVC. It's the most affordable- decent finishings (I looked at 3000 sf two bedroom Nahkeel townhouse) and good location for those of us with kids in schools located on this side of town. 
I will probably be there- I have a higher budget- but I am thinking of asking landlord to include things like- window coverings- landscaping- painting- getting it "just right" by paying him my whole budget- I'm kind of excited about it.


----------



## mariot

Been to a villa this week in jvc do many of them have a sewage smell in basements or was I just unlucky?


----------



## PsyRead

mariot said:


> Been to a villa this week in jvc do many of them have a sewage smell in basements or was I just unlucky?


I guess just you have been lucky. Just Nakeel villas are handed over opposite EM. They are very good


----------



## Ru Macca

Moved to JVC a few months ago in something of a rush but despite my lack of research I am glad to say that I am over the moon with the place - peaceful, friendly & the mutt loves it! Roads can be a bit of an experience due to lack of markings, signals etc. I'm glad to have got in early as I think it's gonna be v. much sought after by families in the future.


----------



## jaanrose

Hi planning to move to JVC soon..can you please advise..we have a 2.5 year boy..how is the community treating you...


----------



## hollymolly111

best apartments in jvc for 1 bedroom would be....?


----------

